# Training Yard  for sensitive horse?



## theopuppy (17 November 2017)

Hi , 

Can anyone recommend a skilled training yard who have the knowledge to help  a sensitive  but kind horse to be rebacked and ridden away.  She had a ghastly experience at the previous yard who supposedly knew what they were doing, and has needed some time off. 

Requirements: no  brute force ,no strong bits or spurs , no fixed side reins, and sufficient skill to treat each  horses mental and physical needs as required. I would prefer daily turnout and someone who has done hundreds of horses and has experience under their belts and knows how to ride a horse forward into the contact  with light aids rather than shaping with the reins.

I don't suppose I will get many replies to this as it seems there aren't many out there who genuinely fit the bill but hope to be proved wrong. Based East Midlands but will travel further for the right yard.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## j1ffy (17 November 2017)

I&#8217;ve no idea if she has space coming up, but my YO would fit the bill perfectly: http://www.hurstondressageandeventing.net


----------



## Dusty M Yeti (17 November 2017)

http://rgequestrian.com/

Not used him personally, but have heard many good things from others and fits your criteria.

edited to add more info - he took on a friends horse who had been pronounced 'to sharp to be broken' and suceeded in producing a calm, happy youngster.


----------



## theopuppy (17 November 2017)

Thanks very much j1ffy and dusty.. will investigate your recommendations.


----------



## Red-1 (17 November 2017)

https://www.dugganequestrian.com/home/

They are not so far from you, just off the A1 just north of the M62. Very good with sensitive horses. Very practical, do loads of long reining etc, have recommended them before for backing and re-backing when something has gone wrong historically for a horse and everyone has been happy. 

It is a very private yard, fab facilities. Very professional, not the place to go chit chat, it is for proper schooling livery.


----------



## GlamourDol (21 November 2017)

I currently have a horse being backed by the team at Mallards Reach. 
Its in deepest darkest wales but they are producing my sensitive 3 year old beautifully. 

P.M. me if you want their number.


----------



## ihatework (21 November 2017)

Martin & Niall from Springfern have moved to your general direction

https://m.facebook.com/springfernsporthorses/?locale2=en_GB


----------

